# Brunswick bowfishing



## bowman69 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hey guys, I am working down in Ware Co. And would like to try some inland bowfishing. Any of you all know any guides in the area? I'm 45 min to Brunswick area. Thanks for any help.
Thanks Dave


----------

